# Good stiff responsive boots?



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I went from a pair of Motos to Ride RFLs and I love them. Super light, fit my feet, etc. I got the spd version because I love speed laces. You really need to get your feet in some boots to decide though. Walking into the store I thought I was walking out with Ions for sure, but trying them on changed my mind.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

nmsoccerman said:


> Anyone got any ideas on a good stiff, responsive boot? I currently am looking at dc statuses, ride t1, and Burton driver x. Which of these would you prefer? also dc judge is another option. I currently am riding a burton moto from like 4 years ago, so i would like suggestions on a stiffer boot


you got me, your title sounded like you were talking about me, not a boot. I rock the new T-rice DC boot-They are lock down with a fat stiffy. Double boa is the shit.


----------



## bordsmnj (Jan 18, 2013)

new malamute AND synapse (non boa, non-wide) on the way. maybe i'll review after i break them in. my f22's loosend up big time after break in. started very stiff and noe medium stiff at best. just throwing that out there.


----------



## brapncarve (Dec 17, 2012)

just got some driver x's and couldnt be happier. the response is amazing and the dual zone speed lace works great though i was skeptical at first.sizing runs a little small though.i usually have some achilles pain from heelside chatter and these boots have cured that.alot of happy feet in malamutes as well.make sure you really want a stiff boot,throws off the park hits a little for some.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

brapncarve said:


> just got some driver x's and couldnt be happier. the response is amazing and the dual zone speed lace works great though i was skeptical at first.sizing runs a little small though.i usually have some achilles pain from heelside chatter and these boots have cured that.alot of happy feet in malamutes as well.make sure you really want a stiff boot,throws off the park hits a little for some.


Driver X's are what you get when you wanna put a boot up someones ass?:dunno:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I got last year's Status boots from DC on sale this year.
Love them.
Stiff, responsive, but still comfortable for this kind of boot.
And yes, I like the dual boa lacing also.

Salomon Malamutes are probably the stiffest boot I've tried on. But painfully stiff IMO.


----------



## brapncarve (Dec 17, 2012)

RockSteady said:


> Driver X's are what you get when you wanna put a boot up someones ass?:dunno:


should work fine for that too.:icon_scratch:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

brapncarve said:


> should work fine for that too.:icon_scratch:


:thumbsup: Ordering now :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

nmsoccerman said:


> Anyone got any ideas on a good stiff, responsive boot? I currently am looking at dc statuses, ride t1, and Burton driver x. Which of these would you prefer? also dc judge is another option. I currently am riding a burton moto from like 4 years ago, so i would like suggestions on a stiffer boot


I've had a few pair of Driver Xs and love them, but they fit my feet right, they might not fit your feet right.

Best bet if you want STIFF boots is to get a list of the stiff ones, and head down to shops to try them all on.

I bought my latest pair of drivers a half size smaller than I've ever bought a boot before, and they feel LOCKED. No heel movement, excellent support, response, etc. I have going on 75 days on them and they're still good and stiff.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

nmsoccerman said:


> *Burton driver x.*


Love the removable supports to make them even stiffer. Perfect if you like carving, but they support your ankle well even in a long pow day.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the K2 Maysis. Its not the stiffest, but it is a firm, comfortable stiff. Other stiffer boots I tried on were ski boot stiff and hurt just to wear them. These are firm enough, but have a nice flex to them when needed, and the ankle cuff is sweet. Took me a while to know how tight it needs to be to hold me snug and not cut off circulation though.


----------



## longboardsrule (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got a new set of drivers this year, love em! They are way lighter than the drivers of yesteryear, nice and stiff too.

Just got out of a pair of 8 year old drivers, they were still super stiff.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

longboardsrule said:


> Just got a new set of drivers this year, love em! They are way lighter than the drivers of yesteryear, nice and stiff too.
> 
> Just got out of a pair of 8 year old drivers, they were still super stiff.


Damn it all now you've got me looking at new Drivers... Mine are 3 years old have about 75 days on them and 2500 km or so! :yahoo: Still feel like they're barely broken in...

The fact that yours were still stiff after 8 years is a good testament to their construction (either that or you almost never get out! lol)...


----------



## longboardsrule (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol, I am one of the few Burton Step in lovers. Bought new boots and bindings the last year they made step ins and just didnt want to do the traditional straps. At the end of last year the screws on the outside of the boots started digging into my ankles so I had to give them up.  They had a ton of days on em.

Thought flows might be sort of comparable to my beloved step in, but I was mistaken and am not stoked on these. Not sure what I am gonna do for next year. 

Whether or not it was actually 8 years since step ins I dont know its only a guess. I have only ever owned burton boots, 2 pairs of rulers and the rest have been drivers since they were first available. I just loved how stiff they are. These new boots are waaaaaayyyyy lighter than those old step ins.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ride Insano with Focus Boa.

Takes a gorilla to flex those bastards.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I got the DC status this year, 2012/13, and like after 14 days. Here's a review I wrote for a review site- 

I can only compare these to my old 2011 F22s, which were a great boot. I wanted a dual zone BOA boot that was as stiff or stiffer than the F22. I ended up with this boot and really like it. When I want I can crank that BOA upper zone and get super support or if I'm just playing around loosen the upper zone up a bit for better comfort. I don't know if it's this boot or the BOA lacing system but it's possible to get these boots to tight/stiff. The lower zone is completely separate from the upper zone so you have true lower/upper adjust ability. I tighten the lower zone just enough to keep the heels planted. Speaking of heels these boots have excellent heel hold and it's obvious they would by looking at the strap system in the lower zone. Sizing was dead on to the foot measuring device used in stores. TIP- my toes were just a hair crunched against the front of the boot when I put them on but after walking on the treadmill to warm them up and kicking a tire they packed out perfectly. I put in new insoles from the beginning, for better arch support but you have to do this with any boot I'm told. I've never had a sore spot, pinch point, or any other issue since the first day I wore them on the slopes. I did about 3 hours of break in time on the tread mill and wore them around the house a couple times for about an hour. The one problem I have with these boots are traction compared to my F22s. IT's horrible. I really have to be careful walking in the ice/snow. If you're looking for a true dual zone BOA with excellent heel hold and support this is one to check out.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

New boots here this year. Found the 686/New Balance 580 Focus Boas. Very stiff boot without being uncomfortable at all. No problems walking in them and the only boot Ive ever worn that didnt kill my circulation. Plenty warm as well. Sizing is right on with New Balance shoes. No heel lift and loving the dual zone boa. Time will tell as to their durability but so far so good. Of course Ive only been out 12 days this season.


----------

